# Anyone tried Skinn Cosmetics?



## chickylittle (Oct 28, 2005)

Has anyone tried that skin care line by Dimetri James? Its called Skinn Cosmetics. I am thinking about giving it a try, but would love to hear some of your opinions on it first. I have really dry/sensitive skin and am constantly looking for a good skin care line.


----------



## Liz (Oct 28, 2005)

i haven't. where can you buy it?

hope someone can help ya out


----------



## chickylittle (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks I hope so too! He has a website that you can order from, but I saw him on TSC.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry I haven't heard about this line either.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope.. sorry.


----------



## chickylittle (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I have decided to give his products a try. I have placed my order and I will let you know how I like the products. If anyone hears anything about this line please let me know!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chickylittle* Well, I have decided to give his products a try. I have placed my order and I will let you know how I like the products. If anyone hears anything about this line please let me know!



Let us know how they work out for you!


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay ladies I got the products and have been using them for about a week. I absolutely love them! I have been using his serums, day and night creams, and the cleansers and they are fantastic! I can usually tell after a couple of days of using a product if I like it or not cuz my skin is so sensitive and I have a tendency to break out in a rash from alot of products. My skin looks and feels awesome and I think I have finally found a great product! Big rave for Skinn cosmetics!!


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 6, 2005)

ok the scoop is...

1..I have very dry skin and he has this night wrinkle balm that you put on your entire face/neck area at night before bed and all my yucky dry patches have gone away since I have started using this. I haven't ever found a product that feels like this. With all the other night creams that I have tried about 5 mins after I have put it on I can see my dry patches already. Not with this balm...I still feel nice and moistuized hours after I apply it.

2..with his serums the day one especially I feel my face become tight and firm once it dries. It feels like I am getting a face lift every time I apply it!

3..he has a day and night cleanser. I love the night one, it is like a thick cream that you apply to your face and leave on for a minute then rinse off and my skin feels like silk after and it takes off all my makeup. The day cleanser is an exfoliator that you use every morning.

4..the smell of the day cream is to die for. I usually can't wear any fragrance whatsoever because I will break out in a rash, but this one must be natural so it doesn't bother me at all.

5..Overall my skin looks much brighter and healthier which is exactly what I wanted


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chickylittle* Has anyone tried that skin care line by Dimetri James? Its called Skinn Cosmetics. I am thinking about giving it a try, but would love to hear some of your opinions on it first. I have really dry/sensitive skin and am constantly looking for a good skin care line. Hi! I have never tried this line but I did see it on shop at home while I was flipping through and I watched for a bit. Then I went online to a message board they have for this line and everyone was raving about it! From what they said I doubt you could go wrong with trying it! They loved it! Have fun with your new stuff!



Chermarie


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *truthseeker* Hi! I have never tried this line but I did see it on shop at home while I was flipping through and I watched for a bit. Then I went online to a message board they have for this line and everyone was raving about it! From what they said I doubt you could go wrong with trying it! They loved it! Have fun with your new stuff!



Chermarie Thanks! I love trying different skin care lines, but I think that my search for a good one is finally over! Whew!


----------



## newyorkwoman (Jan 22, 2011)

Being a mature woman with roseaca, I am always looking for products to help.  I purchased a few skinn products and really like the ones I can use.  Unfortunately, I found the day and night moisturizers have a vanilla scent which I cannot tolerate.   I used the moisturizer once and had to immediately wash it off my face because of the scent.  I gave them to my cousin, and she really loves them.  I also gave bright eyes, which I was then afraid to try, to different, younger person who has dark circles and she told me today that she loves it.


----------



## XxGoodnEvil17xX (May 18, 2011)

Hi, hautelook is having a sale on skinn cosmetics so i decided to research them since i didnt know about them. which products work well for you because i have rosacea too. any advice would be great thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## apioollk20 (May 18, 2011)

I haven't ,how about it??


----------



## irisp3335 (May 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chickylittle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried that skin care line by Dimetri James? Its called Skinn Cosmetics. I am thinking about giving it a try, but would love to hear some of your opinions on it first. I have really dry/sensitive skin and am constantly looking for a good skin care line.



I have been using his products for 2 years.  I love them.  His eye shadows are the only ones that don't crease on me.  I am 65 and do have lines thus try to look my best.  I love his yellow loose powder instead of concealer.  Perfect coverage and I can apply several times a day without build up.  Her cotton foundation  is not shiny like BE, coverage is how heavy it is applied.  I  think I have tried most everything in his line.  I don't care for his eye pencils or mascare but love everything else.


----------



## Penny102 (May 25, 2011)

Not yet.....girls if you are getting good results with skinn cosmetics, then I think I must also be one try to this product....!!!


----------



## makeupreviewer (Nov 14, 2011)

glad to hear that someone liked their skin care line.

i have tried the skinn cosmetics make-up products, and bought three items at the same time when it was available through hautelook. this was the first time i bought the skinn cosmetics brand. the mascara was so dry that it was hard to pull out the brush part out of the tube. another make up that came with this set was so hard that when I tried to put some on the eye brush almost nothing could go on it. now i'm wondering if the set that was sent to me was old. i'm waiting to see if hautelook can take care of this order that was defective.


----------



## jankiper (Dec 16, 2012)

I've just started to use the produ.  I ordered my items thru QVC.  Sometimes they run sales pmotions withQVC.  It's a little soon for me to be sure, but so far so good.  It seems their pricing is competitive. searchnfor "Reviews for skinn cosmetics" and a lot of info will com up.


----------



## Justine76 (Apr 12, 2013)

ShopNBC product from Dimitri James Skinn Cosmetics line.Came with a a makeup kit with a great eye shadow palette, in the palette is also worthless concealer and the most horrific blushes. The lips plumper and lip wrinkle cream are whatever. It also came with three jumbo lipstick pencils......which is why I am writing this, because there is no message boards on shopNBC and once you leave a review you can't leave another or alter your. The pencils!! My mind is blown. I use the neutral one. Then the other day as I'm putting it on I realize there is a sticker around the pencil, it's not actually imprinted. So I remove the sticker....underneath it says its by "Princessa" blah blah blah, I look online and you can buy these sticks for $1.99 each. I even looked to see if he owns an interest in Princessa, and no he doesn't.....so ultimately IMO he bought a closeout lot of these pencils and added it to the kit to make it look like such a great deal. And that is just complete BS.


----------



## lanaturner (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, yes I have been using certain items from Skinn for several years. My favorite product is the micro derm appeal which is an exfoliating scrub you use twice a week. i swear that my complexion improves everytime I use it so I buy that one regularly. I am a MUA and haven't been crazy about any of the makeup items but some of his skincare is worthy; especially on the 6 valuepay you can get on shopnbc(now shophq). The night cleanser which is in a yellow tube and smells like vanilla is wonderful and gets all of your makeup off easily. I also like all the anti-aging serums, eye creams and night creams. The Skinn-reverse is great but goes fast if you use everyday. I am 49 and always looking for anti-aging potions.The 'day' creams and serums  don't play well with makeup.

Dimitri James is a total genius and we are lucky to have him manufacture high-end skincare for a fraction of the price, he now has me looking at ingredient lists and his products always start with great ingredients instead of water like most other high-end skincare. I do notice that you should use up his products before they start to 'age' and not smell so great (within 6 months). I did recently order his special value but haven't rec'd it yet. They are great about returning for a full refund within 30 days so that always helps. Hope this info helps your decision.


----------



## patrickCampbell (Sep 27, 2013)

I guess everyone is using skin cosmetics to look beautiful. There are many branded products available in the market and we all use them according to the suggestions provided by our salon or by our skin specialist and also many of them are working as they have experience in their field and they suggest according to that. I often took suggestions from Charismabeauty salon because their advice worked a lot for me.


----------



## novarama (Mar 22, 2014)

I ordered Skinn makeup from Hautelook too.  I think you may be right about them being old because I received a natural light skin illuminizer that came out of the pump bottle like water with little oily splotches of pigment.  I was really wondering if that was the actual consistency so did some research on a review site and it is supposed to be a lotion! Everything else was fine: eyeshadow, blush, lip gloss and some eye pencils.  They are probably less prone to breaking down.  The item was listed as non-returnable, but really, Hautelook (owned by Nordstrom) can do better than selling someones back stock of expired product.


----------



## Jodi Pramesa (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi i am new to this forum and wish i couldve  talked to you befor ordering...DO NOT  i have tried multiple products and so has my friends..the makeup is like dollar store and very espensive  i tried the plasma foundation and concealor...not good  i tried the cc cream  buy loreal its 10x better  also bought the whole lip regime   WASTE....the creme reverse arrived today and its in box to go back tommorow my skin feels dirty and heavy and its suppossed to be filled with  anti aging smoothing products  it feels gross couldnt wait to wash it off....only thing i like is the sonic infuser and it came with one of the trios i purchased....i know hes very convincing to watch and they get you on flex pay but save your money and go to sephora or ulta   or if you like hq  buy Isomers it does what it says and is high quality


----------

